# Installing CMC PT 35 T&T



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I just finished installing this unit on my Livingston 14, a small
open skiff. I used an 4" x 4" x 6" waterproof electrical box, mounted on the transom under the engine, to house the relays and wiring. I imagine this would work for jackplates etc.

How do you post pics here? I have them on my hard drive.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

put them on photobucket than paste to this site


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Photobucket sucks. I don't use sites that collect personal data. Too bad this site does not allow uploading photos from a hard drive.

At any rate these boxes are great for protecting electrical devices in open skiffs.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Try tinypic.com to host your photos. Been using it for years.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I second photobucket, it's the easiest way. I understand the not wanting to collect data deal, but every site including this one collects data in one form or another.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

The pics are out of order...sorry.

This keeps the relays completely dry. I also wrapped the relays with silicone rescue tape that I got at West Marine. The remainder of the wiring is stowed in the battery box. The 'conduit' is 5/8" OD tubing made by Watts. The ends are sealed with silicone.
I think these boxes would be good for switch panels too. Just get one big enough and cut out the cover and affix the panel to it. This box is 6" x 6" x 4".


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Try tinypic.com to host your photos. Been using it for years.


Thanks. It worked great!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks great, where were you a year ago with this idea, lol.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Thanks. It worked great!


You're welcome. Tinypic is awesome and sorely undervalued compared to sites like Photobucket. You don't even have to register to post pictures if that's what you want. However, if you do register you can create albums and organize your stuff, just like the more recognized sites.

I like what you did with the waterproofing. I'm still early enough along in my build, that I may consider something similar. Will have to study your pics a bit more.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Looks great, where were you a year ago with this idea, lol.


Thanks FC. A year ago I was ordering the hull. I'll post some pics of the whole build/boat as soon as I get it out where I can get out of it.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I like what you did with the waterproofing. I'm still early enough along in my build, that I may consider something similar. Will have to study your pics a bit more.

Thanks. It was not difficult...just a little thinking outside the box. This is an open catamaran hull and presented a few obstacles.  If you want more pics, send me an email. 

I wrapped the actuators with this http://www.rescuetape.com/ 
even though they are in the box.


----------

